# Icone par défaut selon type de fichier



## ccciolll (19 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, depuis que j'ai ré-installé osX.3.9, j'ai un problème.

Les icones des fichiers Xpress 5 ou 4 sont remplacés par une icone de fichier blanc.
Pourtant ils sont bien reconnus et ouverts direct dans Xpress 6.

J'ai essayé de voir si je pouvais y faire qqchose avec candybar mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

N'y a t'il pas un moyen de lui dire "tous les fichiers de ce type doivent comporter telle icone" ?

Sinon, autre question, pour créer des icones, il fuat quel logiciel. Avec Photoshop il me met toujours un fond blanc et je n'arrive pas a récupérer les icones existantes, et Viou je l'ai essayé mais ça ne me convient pas.


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Septembre 2006)

Pour la cr&#233;ation d'ic&#244;nes, essaye une combinaison entre Photoshop (pour la cr&#233;ation de l'image et du masque) et Iconographer (un shareware pas cher, et pleinement utilisable sans payer. Mais bon, il est vraiment pas cher)  pour la production finale de l'ic&#244;ne (tu peux d'ailleurs facilement ouvrir avec des ic&#244;nes pr&#233;-existantes). Il existe sinon, un module payant pour Photoshop, mais je n'ai plus le nom en t&#234;te.

Pour ton autre probl&#232;me, pas trop d'id&#233;es. As-tu essay&#233; un simple re-d&#233;marrage de l'ordi, histoire que &#231;a reparte &#224; "z&#233;ro" ?


----------



## ccciolll (19 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Pour ton autre problème, pas trop d'idées. As-tu essayé un simple re-démarrage de l'ordi, histoire que ça reparte à "zéro" ?



Oh oui, ça fait déjà plus d'une semaine que ça dure.

C'en est au point que un fichier QX5 dans la boite partagée de mon collègue qui comporte l'icone QX5 devient blanc quand je le copie sur mon DD.


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Oh oui, &#231;a fait d&#233;j&#224; plus d'une semaine que &#231;a dure.
> 
> C'en est au point que un fichier QX5 dans la boite partag&#233;e de mon coll&#232;gue qui comporte l'icone QX5 devient blanc quand je le copie sur mon DD.


Et, tu es repass&#233; par exemple par les infos du fichier (pomme-i) pour red&#233;finir Quark comme Application pour ouvrir tous ces types de fichiers ?

Si &#231;a, &#231;a ne marche pas, il va peut-&#234;tre falloir aller voir dans les entrailles de l'application pour voir si dans ses ressources les fichiers ic&#244;nes ne sont pas corrompus ou manquant. Mais on verra &#231;a plus tard peut-&#234;tre, selon ce que tu me dis.

Tentes peut-&#234;tre aussi, une r&#233;paration des autorisations, j'ignore si cela peut concerner l'application d'une ic&#244;ne par d&#233;faut sur un fichier, mais on ne sait jamais.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Et, tu es repassé par exemple par les infos du fichier (pomme-i) pour redéfinir Quark comme Application pour ouvrir tous ces types de fichiers ?
> 
> Si ça, ça ne marche pas, il va peut-être falloir aller voir dans les entrailles de l'application pour voir si dans ses ressources les fichiers icônes ne sont pas corrompus ou manquant. Mais on verra ça plus tard peut-être, selon ce que tu me dis.
> 
> Tentes peut-être aussi, une réparation des autorisations, j'ignore si cela peut concerner l'application d'une icône par défaut sur un fichier, mais on ne sait jamais.




Oui, le pomme i j'avais vérifié, mais il était déjà bon.

Pour les entrailles de l'appli, j'ai regardé avec CandyBar, et il ne semble pas exister d'icone pour vieux fichiers quark. Mais candybar n'est peut-être pas le bon utilitaire pour ce faire.

Enfin, j'ai réparé les autorisation, ça n'a rien changé. Mais je n'ai pas essayer de redémarrer. Peut être que


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Oui, le pomme i j'avais vérifié, mais il était déjà bon.


Je ne sais pas si on s'est bien compris 
Le truc, ce n'est pas de vérifier si c'est bien Quark qui y est défini, mais de "re-définir" Quark comme l'application à employer. Tu prends un des fichiers, dans la section Ouvrir avec tu choisis une autre appli, puis te remets Quark et là tu cliques sur tout modifier. À tester...


ccciolll a dit:


> Pour les entrailles de l'appli, j'ai regardé avec CandyBar, et il ne semble pas exister d'icone pour vieux fichiers quark. Mais candybar n'est peut-être pas le bon utilitaire pour ce faire.


Pour "aller dans les entrailles" de l'appli, oui tu peux utiliser CandyBar. À l'onglet "App Extras", tu glisses Quark et cela va te montrer toutes les icônes internes à Quark.
Sinon, l'autre moyen est de faire clic-droit sur l'application Quark (dans le dossier Application, pas dans le Dock) puis au menu aller à "Afficher le contenu du paquet". Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu vas à Contents/resources, et là tu as tous les fichiers images utilisé par Quark (dont les icônes). Tu peux sélectionner tous ces fichiers image et les ouvrir avec Aperçu pour voir si l'un d'entre eux est corrompu.


ccciolll a dit:


> Enfin, j'ai réparé les autorisation, ça n'a rien changé. Mais je n'ai pas essayer de redémarrer. Peut être que


Ça vaut peut-être le coût de re-démarrer, oui.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Septembre 2006)

En effet, je ne t'avais pas bien compris.

Bon j'ai essayé de re-definir quark par defaut mais ça n'a rien modifié.

Le redémarrage de ce matin n'a pas non plus modifié les choses après la reparation des autorisation

Avec Candybar, j'étais bien allé là où tu dis, j'ai aussi testé le contenu des paquets, mais aucun des .icns ne ressemble à l'icone des fichiers QX5.

C'est un mystère.

Mais Candybar ou un autre n'est il pas en mesure de définir "tel type de fichier prendra telle icone" ? Je n'ai pas trouvé la fonction dans candybar mais je suis peut-être pas assez futé pour trouver la faille.


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Avec Candybar, j'&#233;tais bien all&#233; l&#224; o&#249; tu dis, j'ai aussi test&#233; le contenu des paquets, mais aucun des .icns ne ressemble &#224; l'icone des fichiers QX5.


Plusieurs questions, car je ne connais pas bien Quark : Tu utilises Quark 6 sur ton poste, c'est &#231;a ? Les fichiers Quark 6, eux, se voient bien appliquer l'ic&#244;ne ? Il n'y a que les fichiers Quark 4 et 5 qui ont une feuille blanche ? Est-ce que l'extension de ces fichiers est pr&#233;sente ? Est-ce que si tu l'ajoutes, &#231;a change quelque chose ? Est que l'extension des fichiers Quark 4 et 5 est identique &#224; la 6 ?


ccciolll a dit:


> Mais Candybar ou un autre n'est il pas en mesure de d&#233;finir "tel type de fichier prendra telle icone" ? Je n'ai pas trouv&#233; la fonction dans candybar mais je suis peut-&#234;tre pas assez fut&#233; pour trouver la faille.


&#199;a c'est le r&#244;le du Finder. CandyBar permet juste de modifier la ressource (l'ic&#244;ne) &#224; laquelle fait appel le Finder quand il sait qu'une application est attribu&#233;e &#224; un certain type de fichier. Par exemple, quand tu d&#233;finis que c'est QuickTime qui va ouvrir certains fichiers film, le Finder va dans les ressources de QT pour aller chercher l'ic&#244;ne correspondant au format de film. Avec CandyBar tu modifies dans QT la ressource ic&#244;ne pour que ce soit une nouvelle ic&#244;ne (choisie et remplac&#233;e par toi) qui soit appliqu&#233;e.


----------



## ccciolll (21 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Plusieurs questions, car je ne connais pas bien Quark : Tu utilises Quark 6 sur ton poste, c'est ça ? Les fichiers Quark 6, eux, se voient bien appliquer l'icône ? Il n'y a que les fichiers Quark 4 et 5 qui ont une feuille blanche ? Est-ce que l'extension de ces fichiers est présente ? Est-ce que si tu l'ajoutes, ça change quelque chose ? Est que l'extension des fichiers Quark 4 et 5 est identique à la 6 ?
> 
> Ça c'est le rôle du Finder. CandyBar permet juste de modifier la ressource (l'icône) à laquelle fait appel le Finder quand il sait qu'une application est attribuée à un certain type de fichier. Par exemple, quand tu définis que c'est QuickTime qui va ouvrir certains fichiers film, le Finder va dans les ressources de QT pour aller chercher l'icône correspondant au format de film. Avec CandyBar tu modifies dans QT la ressource icône pour que ce soit une nouvelle icône (choisie et remplacée par toi) qui soit appliquée.



Oui, c'est bien QX 6, enfin 6.5.
les fichiers 6 ont l'icone qui s'applique.
LEs fichiers quark n'ont pas d'extension par défaut, enfin je n'en ai jamais vu. les fichiers quark PC portaient l'extension qxd, j'ai essayé de l'appliquer mais ça ne change rien.
Il n'y a pas dans les icones de quark, d'icone prévue pour les fichiers qx5 ou qx4.
Cependant, auparavant, les fichiers que j'enregistrait en 5 depuis QX6 prenaient quand -même l'icone 5.
Peut-être faut il que j'installe QX5 ou 4 sur classic ???


----------



## ccciolll (16 Février 2009)

Finder Icon semblerait être une bonne solution à mon problème.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Bel up .


----------



## ccciolll (16 Février 2009)

Arrête, après ils vont se lancer des concours du type qui retrouve le plus vieux post sur macgé et qui le uppe avec le plus de pertinence&#8230;


----------

